# What brand is "SA" logo on shower valve?



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

It's CSA, Canadian Standards Association. I think you can use a regular shower valve socket.


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

djlandkpl said:


> I think you can use a regular shower valve socket.


Oh yeah, that looks beautiful for removal. Take out the stem and bring it to your local plumbing supply store to match it up by sight.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Another good reason to let us in one where you are.
Could be Standard American.
ID the faucet and most will send you a new stem for free.
Any deep well socket will take that out.
Just have to shut off the water supply first.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

sure looks like american standard to me....:thumbsup:


----------



## voznaj (2 mo ago)

mrfkl said:


> Hello, can someone please help me identify the brand of this shower valve? Please see pictures below. Note the "SA" logo on the plate. What tool will I need to remove the cartridge? (drips if not closed extra-tightly) Would appreciate any information and advice you can provide. Thank you.


 It’s a long shot, but did you ever remove the valve? I have the exact shower set and cannot find any tool which removes the inner nut attached to the valve. Socket also didn’t work.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## voznaj (2 mo ago)

Javiles said:


> View attachment 718225


Hello Javiles, thanks for your feedback. I've tried cheap and more expensive valve wrenches (Harbor Freight & Kobalt) which slightly differ in size. I can get the first brass nut out, but I haven't been able to find any tool, including sockets, which fit inside the chrome sleeve to remove the valve stem. I have the exact faucet as OP. Do you know if the shroud is supposed to move?


----------

